# DVC ongoing search



## cnacht (May 17, 2011)

I just placed an ongoing search for Disney's Wilderness Lodge for 3/10/12-3/17/12 for a 2 bedroom using my 4800 HGVC Flamingo.  
What are my chances for this popular week of getting the match?
I just started my search earlier this week.
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## toontoy (May 17, 2011)

Wilderness Lodge is somewhat smaller and I would say you have a chance. If you were open to all the DVC resorts I would say you would get it. 

When we went in thanksgiving  we searched bay lake tower beach club and boardwalk and found it was an easy trade. multiple places came up but not the lodge.


----------



## cnacht (May 17, 2011)

Toontoy,
Did Bay Lake Tower ever come up?  
Wasn't sure they were being spotted on RCI yet, but I am new to this so what do I know 
I suppose I should expand my search.
I would still be interested in others experience with ongoing search and DVC.
Also, do you think I started my search soon enough?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## toontoy (May 17, 2011)

Bay Lake tower never came up, that was the resort we really wanted. RCI said it might be a few years since its so new. The most common are Saratoga springs and Old key west. Those 2 we removed from our search as we prefer the hilton resorts to those, as they are not right next to a park and out of the way a bit, both are near downtown disney.


----------



## elaine (May 17, 2011)

Do you only want certain DVCs--meaning you would stay at a HGVC, like PP, if you could only get SSR/OKW? IF so, then put in all DVCs you would be OK with, and be prepared to stay at a HGVC at a back-up. VWL is the smallest resort, so adding a couple other resorts would increase your chances.  What about BWV (they get a decent amount of RCI deposits), if you want to be close to the parks? It is spring break for a lot of schools and a lot more people in RCI know about DVC now. I was in the same situation, and I was nervous about getting any DVC for the week prior to Easter, even SSR and OKW. We decided to just book HGVC-Seaworld, as it looked like DVC was putting in units at about 7 months out and we needed more firm plans. good luck. Elaine


----------



## MichaelColey (May 17, 2011)

VWL seems to be about the third most common Orlando DVC deposit.

I would say that you would have a very good chance of getting it.


----------



## cnacht (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for all the input.  I expanded my search to include the other DVC resorts except BWV.  I have stayed there twice already.  I liked it, but want to try something different.  If I end up with SSR or OKW, how do they compare to the HGVC properties?  If I don't get a match at how many months out do I need to bail to still use my points at one of the other Orlando HGVC resorts?
Thanks,
Chad


----------



## mleonhardt (Jun 21, 2011)

so sept and oct are not too hard to get a 2 bdrm at disney booking 9 mo out?


----------



## Janann (Jun 26, 2011)

*Interesting question*



cnacht said:


> Thanks for all the input.  I expanded my search to include the other DVC resorts except BWV.  I have stayed there twice already.  I liked it, but want to try something different.  If I end up with SSR or OKW, how do they compare to the HGVC properties?  If I don't get a match at how many months out do I need to bail to still use my points at one of the other Orlando HGVC resorts?
> Thanks,
> Chad



I own at HGVC Las Vegas Strip, have stayed a couple times at HGVC Flamingo, and recently stayed at OKW.  I stayed at HGVC Sea World many years ago, and stayed at HGVC International Drive in 2004 and 2008.  Its interesting to try to explain how OKW compares to HGVC.  I think that if you are happy with HGVC units you'll be happy with an OKW unit.  The issue with OKW for some people is that it is very spread out, even more so than HGVC International Drive.  I think you'll find that the quality of the units is very similar.  Assuming that you consider the units the same, then the only real advantage of a Disney resort is the perks of staying on Disney property (busses, souvenir delivery, extra magic hours, etc.).


----------



## yumdrey (Jun 29, 2011)

remember, OKW is being renovated now and those units would be very nice!


----------



## matt987106 (Jul 4, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> remember, OKW is being renovated now and those units would be very nice!



All the units have been completed by all accounts

We stayed in OKW last year for 2 weeks and loved it

infact we are planning to buy OKW as our DVC home resort


----------



## KissaKay (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi, funny that this is my first post!  I'm a DVC member, but we're looking at HCGV now too.

VWL is actually hard for members to book at the seven month window, so for a Spring Break booking, you may want to make sure you have backups.  Our home resort is SSR, and we really like the resort.  (We've only stayed at 3 others, to be fair.)  We do keep trying to get VWL, but as yet have been unable to....and had to "settle" for Bay Lake Tower (which is awesome).

Good luck on your trade!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jul 8, 2011)

KissaKay said:


> Hi, funny that this is my first post!  I'm a DVC member, but we're looking at HCGV now too.
> 
> VWL is actually hard for members to book at the seven month window, so for a Spring Break booking, you may want to make sure you have backups.  Our home resort is SSR, and we really like the resort.  (We've only stayed at 3 others, to be fair.)  We do keep trying to get VWL, but as yet have been unable to....and had to *"settle" for Bay Lake Tower (which is awesome).*
> Good luck on your trade!



"Settle" :hysterical: By the way I looove BLT!


----------



## rjp123 (Jul 8, 2011)

Which DVC resort is closest to the park and easiest to get into for HGVC members?


----------



## cnacht (Jul 8, 2011)

I actually wimped out and booked at Parc Soleil because we will probably do most things non-Disney this trip.  As a new HGVC member I also wanted to stay at a HGVC resort.  I still have my ongoing search going because I want to see how far out they match and with what for future reference.  Although unlikely, if BLT was to match, I would get out of Parc Soleil though.
Chad


----------



## cnacht (Aug 30, 2011)

Thought I would update my thread in case it would help anyone else trying to exchange into DVC through RCI. 
 I have had an ongoing search for DVC resorts since May 2011 for March 10-17, 2012.  I have 4800 HGVC points and early last week they notified me of a match for a 2BR at OKW.  I turned that down and 2 days later they notified me of a match with The Beach Club for a 2BR as well.
We accepted that match because the kids have been wanting to stay there for a while because of their pool.  Had to cancel my res at Parc Soleil, but oh well.  If I reschedule somewhere else next year then I won't loose the res fee.
Hope this helps some people who were wondering an approx time frame that a DVC match may come up.

Chad


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 30, 2011)

Good for you!  That's a great exchange.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 30, 2011)

With the exception of OKW, I would have to say on average DVC are slightly smaller than HGVC units.  

I find the HGVC much more spacious and DVC just a little cramped.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 9, 2011)

I am just reading through and searching some of the DVC threads. For those of you who have attempted to exchange for a particular week (would really prefer July 20, July 21, or July 22, 2012 check-in) were you successful pulling DVC? We own at Bonnet Creek and love it, but would like to try to stay on property. BLT would be our first choice because of the monorail. We'll be taking our four year old and our son will turn one on the trip. 

I'm just trying to understand. I do have points that I can put into RCI, but certainly don't want to get stuck not getting anything when I could stay at Bonnet Creek for a lot less (VIP gold discount, possible upgrade, no exchange fee, no $95 Disney charge). 

I'd love to hear your input. Thanks!


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 9, 2011)

7/20 -7/22 would be not difficult.
I got that week (2011) at OKW, 2BR early this year, but had to cancel.
I got week 52 at OKW (1BR) last year, and I also got week 52 at OKW (2BR) this year.
I exchanged to BLT (2BR) for early March, 2012.
All these DVC weeks were from HGVC/RCI exchanges.
(sorry, I don't know how Wyndham points work in RCI)


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 9, 2011)

yumdrey said:


> 7/20 -7/22 would be not difficult.
> I got that week (2011) at OKW, 2BR early this year, but had to cancel.
> I got week 52 at OKW (1BR) last year, and I also got week 52 at OKW (2BR) this year.
> I exchanged to BLT (2BR) for early March, 2012.
> ...



AGH! Now I don't know what to do. We could go anytime June 15-end of July. (DH is full time Air National Guard and can't take off any other time that summer.) Do I put in for July 20, 21, 22, and hope to get a DVC resort or just put in for the whole summer in hopes that I will get something DVC? I'd be thrilled to pull BLT, AKL, or the Wilderness Villas with my points. DH's ultimate stay would be BLT and it would be most ideal for this trip since we'll spend most of our time at Epcot and MK and would have instant access with the monorail. I hate to put in for that one week check-in and miss out on others. DVC puts units in intermittently, right? It's not one bulk space bank and your out of luck if you are too late, right?


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2011)

> We own at Bonnet Creek


Isn't Bonnet Creek within the 30 mi. regional block in Orlando for trades into DVC?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 9, 2011)

If your backup plan in Wyndham Bonnet Creek, you should be in good shape.  DVC units typically appear about 6-7 months out.  Your Wyndham window is about 2 months out.  Get that ongoing search set up.  You'll probably hit something at 6-7 months.  If not, let it ride until you hit your Wyndham VIP window, and book WBC.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2011)

Regional block?


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 9, 2011)

If you have flexibility on your dates, I would put in the ENTIRE range of dates that you want.

If you have strong preferences but would accept something a little less ideal, and you have two deposits that would pull DVC, you could always set up TWO ongoing searches -- one for the most ideal resorts and dates and one for all the acceptable resorts and dates.  If the more general one hits first, you'll have 30 days to buy vacation protection.  If your more specific request hits, buy the protection and cancel the initial reservation.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Regional block?



Wyndham points don't have the regional block in place.  You can own any Wyndham points and not have to worry about blocks.  RCI has no idea what Wyndham points you own.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2011)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Wyndham points don't have the regional block in place.  You can own any Wyndham points and not have to worry about blocks.  RCI has no idea what Wyndham points you own.



Really?  So even if you bought at Bonnet Creek it doesn't matter.  That's great!


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 9, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Really?  So even if you bought at Bonnet Creek it doesn't matter.  That's great!



Yep, but keep in mind then points are points so the "less desirable" places get the same trading power and there is no real advantage to owning WBC for RCI exchanges.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 9, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> If your backup plan in Wyndham Bonnet Creek, you should be in good shape.  DVC units typically appear about 6-7 months out.  Your Wyndham window is about 2 months out.  Get that ongoing search set up.  You'll probably hit something at 6-7 months.  If not, let it ride until you hit your Wyndham VIP window, and book WBC.



Thanks, Micheal. I have a question on how the ongoing searches work. How many points do I need to put in for the search. It looks like the two bedrooms take 184,000. Is that what I need to put in? Does that mean if I put in 184,000 that a one-bedroom that costs less will use all 184,000 points? (That doesn't seem right and I'm sure there is a logical answer.) 

Sorry I'm so RCI illiterate right now. We just had a baby and took the top of our house off last Labor Day weekend and spent the year putting a new one back on so I've been out of the loop. 

As of right now, I have one old two-bedroom red that expires at the end of July and the only points I have right now are credit pool points that I could book and cancel to make cancel reservation points for this year. I don't care if it costs 300,000 points to get a Bay Lake or Animal Kingdom unit, that's what my husband really wants and I'm sweet talking him into letting us go back to Disney again next summer so I'd really love to get one of them or something similar. Staying on property would be ideal because we could use Disney transportation and not mess with carseats for two kids. (Even though I will really miss the freedom of a rental car!)


----------



## MichaelColey (Sep 10, 2011)

I know the plain RCI system, but I'm not a Wyndham owner so I don't know how they work with RCI.  Someone else will need to give you some pointers in that area.


----------



## siesta (Sep 10, 2011)

wed100105 said:


> Thanks, Micheal. I have a question on how the ongoing searches work. How many points do I need to put in for the search. It looks like the two bedrooms take 184,000. Is that what I need to put in? Does that mean if I put in 184,000 that a one-bedroom that costs less will use all 184,000 points? (That doesn't seem right and I'm sure there is a logical answer.)
> 
> Sorry I'm so RCI illiterate right now. We just had a baby and took the top of our house off last Labor Day weekend and spent the year putting a new one back on so I've been out of the loop.
> 
> As of right now, I have one old two-bedroom red that expires at the end of July and the only points I have right now are credit pool points that I could book and cancel to make cancel reservation points for this year. I don't care if it costs 300,000 points to get a Bay Lake or Animal Kingdom unit, that's what my husband really wants and I'm sweet talking him into letting us go back to Disney again next summer so I'd really love to get one of them or something similar. Staying on property would be ideal because we could use Disney transportation and not mess with carseats for two kids. (Even though I will really miss the freedom of a rental car!)


 a 2br in prime season costs 224,000 wyndham points, high season is 184,000 

You will need the amount of points on deposit to confirm the ongoing search, for July it will likely be considered prime.

If you had 250k wyndham points on deposit, and the exchange was less, you would keep the difference in your rci account. If you didnt have enough points for the exchange, you wouldnt get it even if it became available.


----------



## wed100105 (Sep 10, 2011)

siesta said:


> a 2br in prime season costs 224,000 wyndham points, high season is 184,000
> 
> You will need the amount of points on deposit to confirm the ongoing search, for July it will likely be considered prime.
> 
> If you had 250k wyndham points on deposit, and the exchange was less, you would keep the difference in your rci account. If you didnt have enough points for the exchange, you wouldnt get it even if it became available.



Thank you so much. I realized that I posted in the HGVC section....I had done a search and didn't see it was posted in this section. Sorry about that confusion!
I did look up weeks that are currently in the system for that timeframe it was 184,000 for a two bedroom. I made the deposit earlier today and will get my search going tomorrow. (We have to wait 24 hours for the points to get into RCI's system.) Of course, now there have been few sightings of DVC. . .just my luck!


----------



## Purseval (Oct 1, 2011)

cnacht said:


> Toontoy,
> Did Bay Lake Tower ever come up?


We started a search for BLT on Sept. 14 for any time in 2012, 1 or 2 bedrooms.  They found us a 1br for August on Sept. 30th and we confirmed it today.  I was surprised it came in so fast but that is what happens when you can be flexible,


----------

